# 1961 Corvair Monza (saved)



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a saved 1961 Chevrolet Corvair Monza "Low Rider Spyder" that was built from fifty year old parts from an old SMP 3-in-1 plastic model kit. The body was stripped of black paint and repainted. Custom grille came from another intact, unbuilt Monza coupe kit. Since I didn't have a hardtop to make a coupe, the Spyder was made. Scratch-built rear valance, steering wheel, windshield glass, and floor shifter. Carpeted floor. Low rider wheels from a diecast Maisto low rider model. Six exhaust pipe system, chrome intake tubes and roll bar were included in the original kit. 

Thanks for looking... 

BEFORE____




















AFTER_____


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool save! You do nice work.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice work :thumbsup: Love the old Corvair. You sure don't see many of those anymore,...Real or models.


----------

